# 2001 Nissan sentra 2.0 ECU



## internoshed (Jun 14, 2007)

im looking for a Computer chip for my nissan sentra 2.0 ? anyone know anything about this kind of mod? please write back if you know anything about this application. thanks alot


----------



## internoshed (Jun 14, 2007)

please respond!


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

so you're looking for an aftermarket ecu? the only option you have is to get a b14 se-r ecu and harness, wire it in and have it reprogrammed by jwt. that's mainly used for turbo applications and won't do much for you NA.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

i have a S-AFCII i'll let go ... holla if u want it


----------



## internoshed (Jun 14, 2007)

*ok*



theubergeek said:


> i have a S-AFCII i'll let go ... holla if u want it


t=whats a S-AFCII?


----------



## internoshed (Jun 14, 2007)

so thats all i would have to buy is the b-14 se-r computer and harness? is that a hard thing to install? Jwt is short for what?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

an safcII isn't something you're going to need unless you are at least fully bolted. it adjusts the air/fuel ratio to give you a little extra HP, but it is not an ecu.

jwt stands for jim wolf technology. and rewiring the harness is not an easy thing to do. i'd suggest you do some research on sr20forum.com if this is something you're interested in.

may i ask what your plans are? like i said above there's no point in using the b14 ecu and harness if you're not turboing your car, or doing a nitrous setup.


----------



## internoshed (Jun 14, 2007)

alright i have a 2001 nissan sentra se 2.0. i have an intake, headers, exhaust already. thing is i want to turbo my car out soon. but i really want that computer work done to my car you know so what you think i should do?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

you really need to do some research and figure out what the best setup is for you. lots of info on the site i posted up. i have the jwt ecu and am happy with it, but you have a few other options and have A LOT to look at as far as turbo setups go for that car.


----------



## internoshed (Jun 14, 2007)

b15chik said:


> you really need to do some research and figure out what the best setup is for you. lots of info on the site i posted up. i have the jwt ecu and am happy with it, but you have a few other options and have A LOT to look at as far as turbo setups go for that car.


well what you think the best thing for me to do is ? true well thanks alot man any other ideas?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

lol, i'm not going to tell you what the best setup for you is going to be. if you want to have any idea what is going on with the install, being able to fix it when it breaks, etc, you are probably going to want to look into this for yourself. if you have any questions on specific parts or whatever i'd be happy to help, but i'm not just going to give you a list of everything to get because i want you to know your options and how everything works, and know how to fix it or troubleshoot it when it breaks


----------



## internoshed (Jun 14, 2007)

b15chik said:


> lol, i'm not going to tell you what the best setup for you is going to be. if you want to have any idea what is going on with the install, being able to fix it when it breaks, etc, you are probably going to want to look into this for yourself. if you have any questions on specific parts or whatever i'd be happy to help, but i'm not just going to give you a list of everything to get because i want you to know your options and how everything works, and know how to fix it or troubleshoot it when it breaks


yea, well thanks for the information alot. anymore info just please post about other performance parts


----------



## backlas5 (Jun 17, 2007)

looking for an ecu tune up. send your chip to JET they will tweek it for the best possible peformance and ship it back. it is a pricey option but probably the best for performance.


----------

